# good switch for actuators



## Topdj (Jun 9, 2004)

snow bear uses a polarity reversing switch that is rated for 40 amps and it works great


----------



## Topdj (Jun 9, 2004)

another view


----------



## Willie Nunez (Feb 25, 2004)

Topdj,
What is snow bear? Where do I get one these switches?
Thanks


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

In my aera a local guy that sell plows has a brand called Snow Bear. I bet thats it. Probably tought to find snow plow parts in your aera though. Maybe Topdj has a web site.


----------



## Topdj (Jun 9, 2004)

snowbear.com the switch alone is 44.00 the switch and the housing is 75.00


----------



## Willie Nunez (Feb 25, 2004)

The handle on this switch is identical to other switches I've seen(through the years). Obviously, someone makes this switch for general applications. No doubt it's available somewhere for half the price of the quoted Snow Bear price. Someday, someone will do the necessary research to find out the brand of this switch. It might be Cole-Hersey.


----------



## Topdj (Jun 9, 2004)

I will take it apart to read manufacturer


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

SNOWBEAR, SHARE YOUR SECRETS.

:secret:


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

Sounds like quyite a lot of money for such as simple switch. No way is it worth that $$$.

Out of curiosity I looked at snowbear webiste, and happened to see something about requiring a "Mount Certificate".what the heck is a mount certificate......a permit to mount and use a snow plow or what?


----------



## Topdj (Jun 9, 2004)

I cant find out where to get those switches
they are 44 from snowbear, there is no name on them
I do know its a tuff switch I used it a lot on my plow.

4 wire reversing switch???? round with a metal handle
and threaded hole mount,


----------



## deereflugel (Sep 18, 2003)

I guess I am jumping in late, but it appears to me that that switch is very expensive for a momentary on, momentary on type switch. I used something similar but probably not as heavy gage for an actuator for my fertilizer broadcaster. I have a 5.5hp Briggs mounted almost permanently on the back of my JD 318, so I could not reach the lever to open and close the hopper on the big Brinley spreader. We used a Ford windowlift motor (12volt) and the spring loaded switch which has a neutral position to open and close the hopper. Works like a champ (if I can ever get the distribution rate on the hopper just right). By the way the switch cost about $10 and change at an electric supply house.


----------



## Willie Nunez (Feb 25, 2004)

deerflugel.
The garden variety 25 amp-rated switches that you are talking about are very common, even Radio Shack has them(for $5). I've been using these on my Bear Linear actuators, they work fine.
BUT, they're not enough for the dump winch that's on the Johnny Bucket Jr. And, I don't want to mess with relays.
So, finding the affordable source for the Snow Bear switch has become extremely important. I hate the original rocker switches which came with the winches.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Why would you not want to run relays? Easy to hook up, and keep the "big wire" runs short, to make them more efficient.


----------



## Willie Nunez (Feb 25, 2004)

Paul,
For a 12vdc winch motor with 2 wires, on the J-B Jr, you really think it's easy to draw up a circuit that incorporates 40 amp relays which are triggered by a DPDT toggle switch? I'd like to see the drawing and the part number for the relays.....and the cost. I tried, and I failed. Naturally, just the right switch seems like a more suitable solution, especially for the electrically challenged.


----------



## Topdj (Jun 9, 2004)

I really want to find our who makes that switch
its very durable all metal housing metal knob 30+ amp rating


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Willie Nunez _
> *Paul,
> For a 12vdc winch motor with 2 wires, on the J-B Jr, you really think it's easy to draw up a circuit that incorporates 40 amp relays which are triggered by a DPDT toggle switch? I'd like to see the drawing and the part number for the relays.....and the cost. I tried, and I failed. Naturally, just the right switch seems like a more suitable solution, especially for the electrically challenged. *



Well the last winch setup I saw on a truck had I belive two starter selonoid style relays. Not knowing how the wireing works on the winch I could not wire it up. Is it grounded through the case, or just reversing cirict? Yes a HD switch may be the easyst, but not the best way to do it.


----------



## CatDaddy (May 30, 2004)

40 amp relays aren't that hard to find. VW has them (pn-141 951 253 B). New they're ~$17.00, used ~$5.00. SPDT switches are <$5.00. Wiring them isn't too tough, it should be the same as wiring up a high output headlight harness.

<img src=http://catalog.com/susq/other/images/headwire.gif>

You'd just terminate at the actuators instead of h/l sockets. You'd get your trigger from the SPDT switch instead of the h/l switch as indicated.

Anyway... just a lower cost option.

Angel


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Good info Angel ---- 

I AM SNOWBEAR

:worthy:


----------



## Willie Nunez (Feb 25, 2004)

CatDaddy,
Thanks for the effort. Hopefully, someone will find out how well it works.


----------



## Willie Nunez (Feb 25, 2004)

CatDaddy,
Just curious, were you aware that the problem consists of energizing just ONE actuator, first in straight polarity and then in reverse polarity, with the same switch?


----------



## CatDaddy (May 30, 2004)

Thanks for the heads up Willie, I wasn't aware of that fact. But there's still a similar wiring option (kinda like a winch lead or e-locker control).

Here's one using a SPDT switch for an e-locker (you'd want to eliminate the warning lamp/position switch circuits):

>>>see edit below<<<

Is this more like what's needed?

Angel

edit: Here's a simpler diagram (you'd want to eliminate the warning lamp/position switch circuits):
<img src=http://67.122.16.97/carterman/4runner/mods/locker/circuit3.gif>


----------



## Willie Nunez (Feb 25, 2004)

CatDaddy,
Yep, this is more like it. I just wanted everyone to know that even though this is considered simple circuitry, it's not really something that someone like myself wants to mess with. Heck, for someone like myself, it's worth the $44 for the SnowBear switch just to save all the running around gathering up the parts, and the installation of the relays. You see, my tractor has all the wiring already for the SnowBear switch. I've been steady using the stiff rocker switch that came with the Super Winch.....it's awful.
Thanks for all the effort, this should be beneficial for those who like to mess with electrcial circuits. I'm more the mechanical type of person.


----------



## CatDaddy (May 30, 2004)

I guess it's just my automotive perspective. Low amps for the switch in the passenger compartment controlling a high amp accessory. BTW, the bosch pn listed in the diagram above lists for $3.35 *NEW* from Tessco

-=A=-


----------



## Willie Nunez (Feb 25, 2004)

CatDaddy,
The problem is that the winch motor(unlike the acuator motor) will spike up to a very high amperage. Actually, I wouldn't use anything lower than a 75 amp-rated relay. Two of these relays plus the new switch will put tht total price up there with the SnowBear switch.


----------



## CatDaddy (May 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Willie Nunez _
> *Two of these relays plus the new switch will put tht total price up there with the SnowBear switch. *


I must be missing something???? 

Two 40A relays (<$7) & a switch (<$5), plus misc wire & connectors (pretty much free - if you're like me, you have a pile around) = $12, which is way less than $44. Maybe it's just my DIY perspective.

-=A=-

p.s. 50A relays are only $4 each.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CatDaddy _
> *I guess it's just my automotive perspective. Low amps for the switch in the passenger compartment controlling a high amp accessory. BTW, the bosch pn listed in the diagram above lists for $3.35 NEW from Tessco
> 
> -=A=- *


I'm with you catdaddy. Don't want that mas of 10 guage wire hanging around under the dash right by my legs. 


I have always been more of a mechanical guy myself. Always had to have someone help with the electrical stuff. Finally I forced myself to start learning it. Does not realy come natural to me, but after working with wires a bit, it get easier. My mind just converts it over to a mechanical system, and that helps. Now I kinda like playing around with it.


----------



## Topdj (Jun 9, 2004)

the snow bear switch is very clean design simple 4 wire internally self reversing 2 wire 12v in and 2 wire 12v out just reverse the leads to make it the switch work in reverse quick install , relays are good but I dont think the current is high enough to warrent them


----------



## Willie Nunez (Feb 25, 2004)

Topdj,
I remembered! Amazing!
The switches that I saw that had those exact handles were on a Caterpillar 12F motorgrader, back in 1973 or so. It was the running lights switch and the glow plug switch. But, I've also seen that same handle on a battery cut-off switch on some kind of racing stock car.
This tells me that whoever makes that SnowBear switch has a pretty full line of high-amp switches. The glow plug swithc was momentary, but the light switch had 3 positions. 
Is there a forum member that's in the switch business?


----------



## CatDaddy (May 30, 2004)

D'oh! That's where I remember seeing a similar switch - headlight control in HMMWV.

I do have a power cut-off switch from old racing days, I'll dig it out & look for a mfgr.


----------



## snowmower (May 19, 2004)

SnowBear is actually a Canadian company located in Guelph, Ontario.

I would expect the switches they sell are also for their line of "personal snowplows" which are lighter duty blades you would mount on your truck.

For the reasons Willie lists, it is probably the same reason SnowBear uses high amp switches vs relays. You average guy (like me) probably would screw up the wiring.

SnowMower.

p.s. "I just bought a SnowBear trailer ... I quite like it!"


----------

